# Can Maltese Swim?



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a question that may sound silly but I need to know if Maltese' are able to swim.

Rob, Jonathan, Tiki and I live on a sailboat and although we have been very careful since bringing Tiki home at 9 weeks, he is becoming much more active. 

We have a life jacket for him and use it when we are out on the boat, however he has learned how to climb out onto the deck from the cockpit.

Cheri


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I think they all have the instinct to swim-but whether or not they like it is another story. I carefully put Kosmo into the lake while by his side and he swam to shore like he'd been swimming his whole life-it was pretty cute. Good for you for having a life jacket. I guess I'd just keep an eye on him when he's out there. Pictures of him in his life jacket, please????


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, how fun living on a sailboat! Where do you go? 
Back to your question, I have seen pics and videos of Malts swimming here on SM. I know one Malt seems to love being in the swimming pool. This spring we put Coco, who is a 5 lb Maltese, into the pool just to show her how to get out. She swam fine, but we were right there with her just in case. We weren't sure she liked it, but the next day she went to the edge and looked. Maybe you should take your baby into the water and make sure Tiki knows what to do. The life jacket is a great thing to do. I feel sure there is a huge difference in where you have your sailboat and a swimming pool.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry if this is repeated, i didn't take the time to read the other replies.... 

i've tested both mine, just to see if they could... they both swim like champs!!








i have heard some dogs sink like rocks but i, personally, have never seen a dog that couldn't swim. 
i mean they call it the "doggy paddle" for a reason, right?









if you could, it would be a good idea to take him to water to test his abilities. that way you would know.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sure by instinct they can...but I am not about to try only b/c i dont' want to have to brush them out after a swim lol! 

My mother knew someone who taught their pup how to swim in their inground pool. Well one day, while unsupervised the dog went for a swim and couldn't figure out how to climb out of the pool, and he drowned







How horrible. 

But I"m sure if you stay with your malt and monitor, he would be ok with swimming. And I also like the idea of a life jacket.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Most can swim, but it's better to make sure. Also, these little dogs can tire easily and we should never leave them unattended by a pool, lake or in a boat. I'm all for life jackets.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Most can swim, but it's better to make sure. *Also, these little dogs can tire easily and we should never leave them unattended by a pool, lake or in a boat. * I'm all for life jackets.[/B]


good point!!


----------



## dicorsa32 (May 23, 2007)

Wow, good topic question because I was going to write also. Just this Saturday after I had picked Chevy up from his grooming appointment (he was smelling so sweet and soft) we were out by our pool with some friends. My husband who was on the deck started yelling about the dog. Poor Chevy had fallen into our fish pond and nobody had even heard him. I managed to rescue him --imagine me super women with a towel wrapped around me from just swimming, trying to hurdle the lawn chairs and such to get to him (too funny). Poor thing was drenched. We hosed him off real good because the fish pond is all green (for our many goldfish). Had my husband not been facing that way I would hate to think what could have happened because there was NO way he could have gotten out of it and he kept going under snif snif. Just like small children that can just slip right into a pool dogs can also slip right under. No harm done though...after his hose off and a nap he was back to his robusterous (sp) self and just prancing around. Yeah!!! 

Toni


----------

